# Is Loperamide for diarrhea safe?



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Is Loperamide for diarrhea safe? And, what dosage, if it is? Thanks.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=26+1303&aid=1432 Let me add, that most diarrhea is meant to come out, but if it continues on and on and on......it is time to seek medical attention.


----------

